# guerilla jiu jitsu



## bigfootsquatch (Nov 21, 2007)

http://www.dcacademy.info/dvd.shtml

http://www.amazon.com/Guerrilla-Jiu...d_bbs_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1195676520&sr=8-1

Hi guys, I was wondering what everyone thought about Dave Camarillo and his bjj and judo mix. I am considering getting the book; I've flipped through it at the bookstore, and it is very detailed, with moves having 5-8 pics and about paragraph to go with each picture! 

I was more-less wondering if anyone else has it and what do they think of both the book and him. 

This isn't to teach myself lessons; I already have a very basic knowledge of grappling, and  I plan on starting gracie/brazilian jiu jitsu in about a month. I'm just interested in using books as supplements. 
I have Brazilian Jiu Jitsu: Theory and Technique and Kodokan Judo. Guerilla Jiu Jitsu is probably good to add to the collection as well?


----------



## PictonMA (Nov 21, 2007)

I have this book and enjoyed it as much as any text on the subject matter.

The writting and photographs are pretty clear and do a good job of explaining the techniques.

I appreciate his approach of blending Judo and Ju Jutsu and in particular the depth to which he goes into talking about impact control after throwing / taking down and oponent and utilizing existing grip position and landing position to already be working towards a submission as opposed to treating a throw / takedown and something totally foreign to the ground fighting / submission portion of combat.

I'd recomend it, but then again I've got just about everything ever published about martial arts....


----------



## Gentle Fist (Nov 22, 2007)

Judo and BJJ go great together!!!  As a book it is ok, but like the bjj books you mentioned they are very BASIC in content.  On the other hand if you don't have a good school to go to locally then it is not a bad sub.


----------

